# Игра "Напиши диалог"



## SNS-amigo (19 Июл 2016)

Предлагаю игру "Напиши диалог"

Дается картинка без слов. Нужно написать диалог, который понравится другим участникам или читателям. Вписывать в саму картинку необязательно. 
Простой пост: 
Жена:... 
Муж:...

Кто больше получит спасибок за свой пост, тот и выиграл.
Другие участники могут спасибкать неограничено или только кому-то одному — их право.
Разместивший картинку или Админ форума подводит итог через какой-то определенный срок, в зависимости от активности участников. Ну 3-5-7 дней. Будет видно.

Далее картинку размещает победитель или кому он передаст ход.
От администрации поддержка и какая-то медалька по итогам, которые они сами определят: неделя, месяц...


----------



## SNS-amigo (19 Июл 2016)

Вот моя картинка.


----------



## Кирилл (19 Июл 2016)

-Дорогой,я нечаянно машину поцарапала....
-Нет,что ты,что ты!! Оно так и было!!


----------



## Theriollaria (19 Июл 2016)

- Знаете, девушка, что-то я уже и не особо хочу в вашем "Сбербанке" работать...
- Слабак! А это только уборщица была еще. Как ты вообще додумался в охрану пойти?


----------



## Охотник (23 Июл 2016)

- Ты где шлялся бездельник?
- Машина сломалась?
- А чё в гипсе?
- Чинил её.


----------



## Phoenix (24 Июл 2016)

—Римского прокуратора называть — игемон. Других слов не говорить. Смирно стоять. Ты понял меня или ударить тебя?
(Арестованный пошатнулся, но совладал с собою, краска вернулась, он перевел дыхание и ответил хрипло-)
—Я понял тебя. Не бей меня.
(ролевые игры они такие..)


----------



## iskander-k (24 Июл 2016)

Ж: Барак, ты где шлялся зараза !
М: Ангела я в Сирии на сафари ездил...
Ж: а почему в гипсе ?
М: так увидел добычу бАльшуую и спит видимо, я в нее весь боезапас выпустил и за ключ схватился , чтоб добить... а она как звезданет в ответку ракетой , едва живой ушел... оказалось это был неизвестный российский самолет ... такое сафари испортили ...


----------



## Theriollaria (24 Июл 2016)

- Дорогая... Каюсь. Я немножко забыл, и не поздравил тебя с 8м марта. Вот тебе цветок.
- Цветок? Но это же погнутый гаечный ключ!
- Я работаю в СТО, а не на рынке цветами торгую. Что успел.
- Так сейчас конец июня! Рррр.
- Ну вот, снова ты чем-то недовольна....


----------



## Кирилл (26 Июл 2016)

-Ну?! Где они? Я им щас...
-Я их уработал!Как они тикали...как тикали...


----------



## SNS-amigo (16 Авг 2016)

Больше всего спасибок получил пост *Theriollaria.*
Ему и продолжать, если захочет. Счастливо!


----------



## Охотник (21 Авг 2016)

*Theriollaria*
давай картинку!


----------



## Theriollaria (21 Авг 2016)

Задача та же: Дайте интересное название картинке, либо напишите диалог (предполагаем, что альпаки/ламы тоже умеют говорить)


----------



## Кирилл (21 Авг 2016)

-Стоять! Ламополиция!!! Руки на виду! Вы имеете право сохранять молчание...


----------



## machito (21 Авг 2016)

Ааааа вот вы и попались.... сейчас я вас буду доить, только не говорите что вы не дойной породы


----------



## Theriollaria (21 Авг 2016)

1. Спокойненько, дамочки! Не лезьте все скопом. Все все и так попадете на концерт Стаса Михайлова.
2. Но, но, но! Уважаемые жители Кавказа, со своим оружием в тир нельзя (как известно, ламы/альпаки плюются не хуже верблюдов).
3. По просьбам товарищей с третьего столика песня М.Боярского: "Ап! И тигры у ног моих сели".
4. ...И представляете, вытаскиваю воооттакенную щуку! На мормышку!


----------



## machito (21 Авг 2016)

Theriollaria, прежде текст придумал потом картинку залил


----------



## Theriollaria (21 Авг 2016)

machito написал(а):


> Theriollaria, прежде текст придумал потом картинку залил


Я вообще изначально другое хотел.


Спойлер: от такую











Но подумал, что сильно сужу варианты "подписи". А в новой все-таки реален диалог, т.к действующих сторон 2. 
ЗА: А так могу хоть, подписи, хоть диалоги, хоть стишки матерные в реальном времени в чат гатить на эту тему (или любую другую). Мне несложно.


----------



## Кирилл (22 Авг 2016)

Собачка мерзкая конечно


----------



## Theriollaria (22 Авг 2016)

Kиpилл написал(а):


> Собачка мерзкая конечно


Угу. Как раз для описания. Но 1 собачка - слижком узко для придумывания. Куча ограничений.


----------



## machito (22 Авг 2016)

Kиpилл написал(а):


> Собачка мерзкая конечно


Кирюха, мягко сказано... собачка жуть как мерзская


----------



## Кирилл (22 Авг 2016)

Собачка-диверсант...играть то будет кто?


----------



## Theriollaria (22 Авг 2016)

Kиpилл написал(а):


> Собачка-диверсант...играть то будет кто?


Ну так рожайте новые идеи то. Совсем необязательно играть только с 1м толкованием. 

PS: А собачка клевая.


----------



## Охотник (24 Авг 2016)

- Стаяцц! Баяцца!


----------



## SNS-amigo (27 Авг 2016)

Кирилл получил 5 спасибок, machito - 4. 
Так что ход за одним из них.


----------



## iskander-k (27 Авг 2016)

Хозяин, "" колокольчики"" мои отпусти, сволоч ...


----------



## Кирилл (28 Авг 2016)




----------



## Theriollaria (28 Авг 2016)

1. "Мы рады каждому клиенту"
2. Груша современной независимой женщины
3. Ну его нафик, это карате. Сделаю вид, что шнурок завязывал и... сбегу
4.


Спойлер



Врач-проктолог уже не тот


----------



## Кирилл (28 Авг 2016)

Зы: мы найдем индивидуальный подход даже к самому искушенному клиенту!


----------



## SNS-amigo (28 Авг 2016)

- Блин, шнурки какой-то не той системы. Всё время перепутываются... 
- Кия! Попался!


----------



## SNS-amigo (25 Сен 2016)

Продолжаем...
Диалог - это разговор двух или нескольких лиц.


----------



## Theriollaria (25 Сен 2016)

Еще по одной и спать.
Боксеры на взвешивании. Борьба взглядами.


----------



## SNS-amigo (25 Сен 2016)

> Еще по одной и спать.



Хм, у мужика какие-то брелки на шее...


----------



## SNS-amigo (29 Сен 2016)

- Дай лапу, Друг! Ты один меня понимаешь.


----------



## Охотник (2 Окт 2016)

Братаны. 
- Ну как тебе живется там, с этой...?


----------



## SNS-amigo (3 Окт 2016)

У всех участников по два лайка. Жаль, мало было. 
Переигрываем. 
Кот из иностранного магазина. Продукты все иностранные. *Что он говорит? *


----------



## Theriollaria (3 Окт 2016)

1. Ох уж этот Шарик у нас! Охотничек нашёлся! Нет от тебя никаких доходов, а расходы одни... (с) м/ф"Каникулы в Простоквашино"
2. Че стоим? Проходим мыло! Хозяин магазина сказал, что все нераспроданное мне потом достанется.


----------



## Охотник (8 Окт 2016)

Хочу натуральные продукты!!! Не хочу ГМО!!!


----------



## Theriollaria (8 Окт 2016)

А между молочных рядов притаилась потенциальная шаурма


----------



## Кирилл (9 Окт 2016)

По уценке кот)


----------



## Newbie (9 Окт 2016)

Если бы я, умел всё энто открывать сам. Плювал бы я на вас....Открой а!... Погладить себя дам


----------



## Phoenix (9 Окт 2016)

Ну, это.. meow..


----------



## Theriollaria (9 Окт 2016)

Newbie написал(а):


> Если бы я, умел всё энто открывать сам. Плювал бы я на вас....Открой а!... Погладить себя дам





Спойлер: Вместо ответа :)


----------



## SNS-amigo (10 Окт 2016)

Newbie, Отлично! Вполне реальный диалог кота со зрителем!
3 лайка! 
Картинка за тобой! Диалог за нами. Условия в первом посте темы.


----------



## Newbie (10 Окт 2016)

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Картинка за тобой! Диалог за нами. Условия в первом посте темы.


Ну ладненько. Продолжу тему котеек.





 

Токо, энто, про то, что " Нифига не похожи " не писать !


----------



## Phoenix (10 Окт 2016)

Куклачёва блин, у меня уже голова кружится и жрать хочется..


----------



## Theriollaria (10 Окт 2016)

Бобер, выходи


----------



## SNS-amigo (11 Окт 2016)

- Моя Прелесть!


----------



## Кирилл (22 Окт 2016)

Ждет когда печень выпадет...жрать хочет...


----------



## Phoenix (22 Окт 2016)

Эй, киска..


----------



## Theriollaria (22 Окт 2016)

И где хвост?


----------



## Newbie (22 Окт 2016)

Тююю.. У меня шерсти гораздо больше.


----------



## Theriollaria (22 Окт 2016)

Newbie написал(а):


> Тююю.. У меня шерсти гораздо больше.





Спойлер



В школе НГ утренник и учительница объявляет, что приз на самую зверскую маску выигрывает вооон та девочка.
На что девочка со страшной перекошенной рожицей отвечает: А я и не играла 



В общем, ты голоса подсчитывать должен, как загадавший картинку


----------



## Кирилл (1 Ноя 2016)

А что все притихли?


----------



## Theriollaria (1 Ноя 2016)

Спойлер: Псс... Мужик...Сообразим на троих?










 (это ответ к картинке а не новый вопрос)


----------

